# Wolf vs. Thermador vs. ???



## althea12 (May 8, 2007)

Good Morning:

I am in the process of remodeling a kitchen. LP, unfortunately. No natural gas.

I have been looking at Wolf, Thermador, DCS, and Dacor cooktops/ranges (LP) both with and without an additional electric convection/oven.

Is there an appreciable difference between Wolf and Thermador with respect to ovens and burner quality and performance? There is some price differential, but I am unclear about how the "salesman factor" plays in. For example, I have been told that Wolf is the only unit set up properly at the factory for LP, while the others are just a conversion after-the-fact.

Are there others that you might recommend?

Your experience would be appreciated!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

The "conversion" from natural gas to LPG merely means adjusting the venturii valves. 

Natural gas is a low pressure system. LPG is high pressure. So you need to regulate that pressure for the burners to operate properly.

Used to be that a conversion kit was necessary to do that. Now most (possibly all) consumer type stoves, even lower end ones, come with adjustible valves, and the installer does what's necessary. 

High end stoves may still need a conversion kit. This can be installed at the factory (Wolf) or by the installer (Thermador, Viking, etc.). Actually, Wolf just installs the specified valve, there's no conversion necessary. But the end result is the same: A stove set to operate properly with the gas you have. 

In short, I would not use that as a reason to decide on one stove over another. Nor do I believe that Wolf's higher pricetag has anything to do with being set for one gas over another.


----------



## crazyirishman34 (Aug 17, 2010)

I was just reading threw your post here and wanted to just clarify some points of difference between propane and natural gas.  First both are delivered into your house at a low pressure this is measured in inches of water column.  Essentially the pressure gets dropped down outside the house by a regulator to about a quarter of a psi.  Another difference is that propane has more potential thermal energy about 2.5 times the amount in natural gas.  So you have to use different jets and adjust the amount of air that mixes with the gas.  Also propane is heaver then air were natural gas is lighter that means you need to change the location of the igniter.  If you don't do that with a propane set up you will fill the cook top with gas before it ignites and will get a back flash.  Now if a conversion kit is designed and  installed correctly it will take into account all of these factors.  But for my money I would go with the factory installed setup because the testing doesn't occur in your home.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

KY's advice is much closer to your situation than Crazy's.

The short story is that delivery and installation for the type of stove you're talking about should include whatever conversion parts and labor are necessary to make the stove work properly.  Whether the necessary adjustments are done at the factory or at your home doesn't make any difference, the part (if one is necessary) should last forever.

Just make sure the written receipt includes that (a) the stove will burn propane, and (b) included installation is to buyer's satisfaction.  If delivery and/or installation is a separate contract, make sure installation includes a satisfaction clause.  You don't have to get all complicated and lawerly, just write it on the face of the agreement or receipt.

Other than curiosity there's no need for you to understand the ins and outs of setting up for one fuel or another.  You need to know the check is good, someone's home to take delivery, and that when you turn the stove on it works as it should.   

Crazy's advice, which has a lot of otherwise good information, applies more to a DIY conversion of an inexpensive built-in barbecue than the very high end stove you're buying.

Hope this helps,

BDL


----------



## cook-e (Jun 23, 2010)

I just got a Thermador 36 inch, "ready for propane" stove with 6 burners. I'm _completely, madly in love _with this fire-breathing stainless monster. I went for Thermador for two reasons - I like the star-shaped sealed burners that only the Thermador and Blue Star seem to have.. But secondly, and most compelling reason-- Thermador is having a hard to beat promotion this year--- buy their top end stove, get the blower/ventilator for free. Buy their top end refrigerator, get their dishwasher free. I went for the whole shooting match. Good luck with your new kitchen! I'm in heaven. The renovation was like having a 2-month long root canal, but I'm in the home stretch and right now am beside myself with glee! Ruth


----------



## cook-e (Jun 23, 2010)

BTW, the Thermador came from the factory "ready for propane" as an option


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

How do you like the Thermador?


----------



## donny (Jul 12, 2011)

Changing natural gas to Lp gas..installing a smaller orifices and modifying the pressure regulator.Can be done by any "trusted" service person in the industry.

When using LP gas,consider installing the largest Lp bottle/tank one can afford...Reason won't run out as quick, WHEN  required cooking is needed,and hungry ones looking at YOU.


----------



## donny (Jul 12, 2011)

Best of the best.200 btu/100 degree simmer works priceless..high end 5 star burners flawless..tho Thermador price is pricey..how can one put a price on perfection ?


----------



## donny (Jul 12, 2011)

Thermador  is excellent...Wolf is excellent..looked carefully at both...chose Thermador.


----------



## 57kim0 (Jan 5, 2013)

Are you still happy with your Thermador? Did you get the grill option?  I'm trying to decide between the 36 inch Wolf and Thermador. I would like to have the grill option if the grills work well.  My fan just meets the standard for this range, so I'm a little worried about smoke.  The Viking has direct heat. The Thermador has indirect heat, so my fan may keep up better, but the direct heat of the Wolf my work better. This is a major purchase for me, so I want to make the right decision.  I'm reading mixed reviews on both, so its confusing.  What made you decide on the Thermador over Wolf? Thanks for any input.


----------



## carpenter (Aug 19, 2011)

Talk to a few repair guys and see what they say. They know better than anyone.  I went with a 36" Wolf with 6 burners.  I think the grill is only good if you have a TV show and can't move the film crew to the back yard.


----------

